# Craig's Creek - Warsaw, Ky.



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Put in at Craig's Creek Wednesday morning despite dire forecasts of rain and storms.
At 7:30am it was mostly cloudy, cool, water temperature 75 degrees and murky.
Two of us were throwing plugs - fishing for anything that jumped on our hook.

Went up the creek to the breakwater walls where bass were getting after the shad sporadically.
Caught 2 largemouth and a spot in the 10 to 12 inch range. Moved back down to the mouth hoping for some white bass action - none to be found.
Went out on the river and fished the deadwood on the Kentucky side where we caught two more largemouth - both around 12-13 inches.
All of our fish caught on Chartreuse Yammomoto grubs.
Crossed over the the Belterra channel and caught one more dink before the predicted storms came rolling up the river and an all-day rain set in.
Pulled the boat at 11:30am, went to lunch at the Sunset Grill, and then headed home.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like a decent trip!!


----------

